# Shooting Positions for the RH



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Just a quick vid to show you it doesn't make any difference how you hold this thing. it will shoot from any position.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I think you're going to have to send me one to prove it to me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It shoot VERY well sideways or gangster. The bottom of the fork gives you a quick visual that you are in perfect alignment vertically. The wire frame doesn't obstruct the down range view. Nice on those long shots.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the vid! I have yet to experience a RH, but it just makes sense. I laugh that there are people who want to argue it without testing one first.


----------



## Montie Gear (Jul 31, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice, WS ... very nice indeed. You are amazing with that thing!!! Do you sell that guided missile ammo you were using ???? :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good video Roger!


----------

